# My two Daytons - See, Scott, I'm NOT just a Schwinn guy...;)



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 17, 2011)

Finished assembling my '37 Firestone, GORGEOUS weather outside today in Portland, Oregon, so I figured I'd shoot some pics of it along with my '39 Twin-Flex.  
So Scott, not ALL of us "Schwinn guys" are strictly Schwinn guys.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 17, 2011)

A few more pics...


----------



## Boris (Dec 17, 2011)

As always Aaron, BEAUTIFUL job on both already beautiful bikes. Thank you!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 17, 2011)

The '39 Twin-Flex is a Dave Stromberger restoration.  I refer to it as "the best restored prewar bike I have EVER seen," literally.  I knew of this bike before I owned it and when it became available, it was a no-brainer.  Dave does some of the BEST work I have ever seen, especially on Daytons.  I am trying to "tempt" him out of bike paint retirement to do another project....c'mon, Dave !!!  


I am STILL LOOKING for the correct Dayton dropstand (non eared) for the 1937 Firestone.  If anyone has one available, please PM me, thanks!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2011)

It certainly is one h..ll of a nice bike


----------



## irene_crystal (Dec 17, 2011)

Those are two bad ass bikes! Schwinn guy or not anyone on this site would be honored to own one of those! Those are two bikes on my want list foor sure!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow!

 Aaron, 

 That's a beautiful set of bikes!

 I'm sure that Scott has a drip pan to keep the drool from getting on his keyboard.

Which one has the best ride?


Marty


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 17, 2011)

The Twin-Flex beats the Streamliner by a bit, but both ride great as the frames are nice and looooong, so don't get your knees jammed into the bars.  Love the wide steer bars, too!!


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Aaron,
these are killer!
like the twin-flex,i am also looking for the correct stand, but i had some trouble with the length of it,
i now have three stands without ears that don't fit, to the end of the rearfender is okay, but if i  put it down it will scrap the tire,
i have three different stands but the don't fit and it ain't that much....


----------



## twjensen (Dec 18, 2011)

What a  BEAUTIFUL  pair of bicycles, Don't they have a 'Hawthorne" run in Portland?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 18, 2011)

Ronald - Same problem here, I literally have a stack of dropstands that don't fit.  I once had to find one to fit a Shelby No Nose and it took me over a year.  I've been looking for the Dayton for three years now, it's nuts.  I didn't realize either how uncommon they are or how unlucky I am!!  I think I'm going to meet up with Bud Poe here locally and get one of his custom fit ! 

Tim, what is the "Hawthorne ride" ??  Not familiar with it, thanks!


----------



## fatbike (Dec 18, 2011)

*Exceptional bicycles Aaron!!!*

I heard you had a couple Dayton streamlines but never had the chance to see them. One of my all time favorite bicycles the 37 super streamline with the putter stem. I have yet to own one. I had a chance at one 10yrs ago in Reno Hot August nights car swap meet to acquire one with no tank for 375 and have been kicking myself ever since. The X wife had a lot to do with that at that given time. Thanks for sharing. And wow Portland weather this weekend has pretty amazing, even unheard of for December. 


Derek


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 18, 2011)

Funny how ex-wives influence so much...then become an EX-wife...  My ex-wife told me, and I quote, "Me or the bikes."   I still have the bikes, but now I have a NICE female counterpart...ha!


----------



## slick (Dec 18, 2011)

The Twin Flex is awesome but that chrome tank is just STUNNING! I'll take that one! You Portland boys should be out riding if the weather is great! Gather up with each other and go take a cruise. And take some pictures for us so we can see where your riding at.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 19, 2011)

*Riding in Portland is fun!!!!*

My X doesn't stop me from my collection anymore, thank goodness! Well there has been some activity in the riding  with a new established meet up once a month at Lucky Lab Nw Portland. 


Aaron, I would love to see your collection. The last time I stopped by for a set of pedals I was stuck in traffic and never made it time to see your stuff because you had to step out so left them in a safe place to retrieve. 

Anyways happy holidays!!!!!!!!!


Derek


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 19, 2011)

where to begin!
first, I would like to say, I knew you had some good taste in there somewhere Aaron! and then I'd like to say they sure do pair up nicely! they probably raise the real estate prices in your neighbourhood. there was a rumour going around that there was a Schwinn collector on your block.
we need more collectors and enthusiasts out there that will admit to having a Huffy at the house!

I mentioned to Bud also the interest in buying a few drop stands and adjusting them to fit here and then turning them around to you guys who are missing them. the truth about Huffman drop stands, as far as I know, is that since they are mounted behind the axle they end up further back when up causing problems at the fender. the one on my SS is short enough to hook into the clip at the back, but the wheel does touch it on the way down and when the bike is sitting on the stand. it is a very close thing. too far on either end and it won't work.
I would like to point out something you said Aaron, the Huffman frames are very long and comfortable if you're not 12, which is one of the big reasons I love them.

as to my jealousy, I'm jealous of anyone with a Huffman. I've been lucky enough to have had, and in some cases, still have a few Super Streamlines and Twin-Flexes. I'm currently working on 3 Super Streamlines and one Twin-Flex. you have to work on them long term, the parts are so hard to find, I suppose this is why I look at all of the Schwinns as good starter bikes, the parts are just so plentiful, and the information is everywhere (which isn't bashing).

anyway, I'm glad you finally came out of the closet Aaron, maybe someday, you'll be able to pull the Murray Sonic Flyte out of the garage and take a picture of it for us to see.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful bikes. It makes me want to get off my dead a** and get back to work on my '37 Super Streamline. A Twin Flex is on my list but I just bought another car so no more bikes for at least a couple of months! v/r Shawn


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking for another prewar Dayton/Huffman/Firestone, so if anyone has anything or any leads, holler ??!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 20, 2011)

Just had to add another "Beautiful set of bikes!" comment. WOW!!! 

Dave


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 20, 2011)

VintageSchwinn.com said:


> Ronald - Same problem here, I literally have a stack of dropstands that don't fit.  I once had to find one to fit a Shelby No Nose and it took me over a year.  I've been looking for the Dayton for three years now, it's nuts.  I didn't realize either how uncommon they are or how unlucky I am!!  I think I'm going to meet up with Bud Poe here locally and get one of his custom fit !
> 
> Tim, what is the "Hawthorne ride" ??  Not familiar with it, thanks!




I was also thinking of Bud, let him make two of them, i really need one, i think the measurement will be te same...!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 22, 2011)

Im a little late to the party, but those two bikes are amazing! That's eye candy! Those are as pretty as any bikes made!!


----------

